# Erfahrungen mit Unity 3D



## System_Crasher (1. März 2011)

Hallo 

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit dem Spielentwicklungs-Software Unity 3D gemacht hat. 

Ist das Programm Einsteiger freundlich?
Ist es schwer zu bedienen?
etc.

Ich brauche dieses Programm, weil ich ein 3D Spiel für meine Abschlussarbeit entwickeln will.

Falls ihr ein Programm kennt, mit dem man einfacher entwickeln kann, dann schreibt es.

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus.


P.S. Ich habe etws Erfahrung In der Programmiersprache Python


----------

